# Game 32: Magic @ Heat (2/19 3:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, February 19, 2012 | 3:30 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1st home game in 2 weeks. Hopefully they can keep up the level of play they played with from right after the loss in Orlando. 

Heat have won 5 straight since and the Magic are on a 4 game winning streak.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I'll be surprised if Miami doesn't win by more than 10.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Friggin Orlando....bah

Hopefully we keep up our strong play.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We'll at least be motivated. Laid a huge egg in both halves last time.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

we'll win, dont see why not.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They kicked out ass last game for real. Dwight had a huge 20/20 game and they hit 17 3's. WE pretty much gave them everything they wanted on offense. 

When they are hitting 3's, they are scary.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

The sportsbook I use have Heat -9 do you think that they can cover the spread?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Knicks4life said:


> The sportsbook I use have Heat -9 do you think that they can cover the spread?





Knicks4life said:


> You guys should win this game because unlike the other two times they have played the Buck I am not putting money on the Heat covering, *since The Decision the Heat are like 0-15 when I put money on them to cover the spread.* :nonono:


So to answer your question, no. They wont cover


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We need payback against these guys cos that was really ugly last time. Just had a 2 hr midday nap, refreshed for this one, glad it's early though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Fashion Update:

After today, in the last 5 games we will have worn white twice on the road, and black in the only home game. The NBA will soon become like the NFL, home teams choose color.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet J by Wade to start


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Little of this has been said, but Noah also apparently is helping Dwyane's J. His 3 looked so much better than every prior attempt this season. Better arc and legs in his shot.

Now that Pitt is healthy, think he'll play? Did we use him in ORL?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, that was a sick lob pass by Lebron. From halfcourt and it was perfectly thrown


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Quick timeout by Stan. Its not like we're pulling an Indiana/Cleveland on them.

Thought there was no way Dwyane was catching that lob. Very nice. Another good start for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Little of this has been said, but Noah also apparently is helping Dwyane's J. His 3 looked so much better than every prior attempt this season. Better arc and legs in his shot.
> 
> Now that Pitt is healthy, think he'll play? Did we use him in ORL?


Yeah, he played in Orlando. He got hurt against the Hawks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio changed his Jordans to LeBrons during the timeout. Guess he wasnt impressed by Dwyane's lob catch? :whoknows:

Hits the nice pull-up.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dat whistle. If you're a true Heat fan you're familiar with the whistle fan over the last 3+ years lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wade!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OMG Dwyane


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Wade!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn Dwyane. Tough shot.

LeBron2Wade!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade is the best 1st half player in the league at least lol.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron 2 Wade was so pretty in slow mo


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

1st half Wade...again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with 2 nice J's in a row


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

FU Redick


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quit helping off of Redick, please..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're refusing to guard Redick. That was on Bosh.

Good to see Bosh hit those two J's though. 

LeBron is playing a nice floor game for now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Here comes the UD/Battier sub. Let's hope UD can match Battier's offensive upheaval.

Two not-great takes by LeBron from the same spot.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Goddamn this lineup. Robotic subs are our undoing.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Haslem blocked in the post. Surprising.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

22-19 after 1

Bad end to the quarter. Once Wade and Bosh went to the bench, our offense went with them.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor end to the quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ORL is playing very good halfcourt D. UD comes in and makes it even more difficult. Battier didn't help much either.

Entire 1st quarter without Mike Miller. I don't know, Spo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here come the 3's...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was the most needless and reckless table leap in history. What a moron.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

What the **** Davis. :laugh: Didn't need to do that. Reminds me of Shaq in Phoenix with his fake hustle, diving around the court.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Guard the three, hit a jumper


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

When you're as poor a shooter as Haslem your shots are effectively turnovers. He's killing us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I give up on our 3-point defense. We should just put all five guys on the opposing center every game and hope they don't hit them all. Wow. How do you keep leaving the same ****ing corner open?

And UD needs to go somewhere else. He wasnt even good during our win streak.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I hate Orlando.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Miller for 3.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jace said:


> I give up on our 3-point defense. We should just put all five guys on the opposing center every game and hope they don't hit them all. Wow. How do you keep leaving the same ****ing corner open?
> 
> And UD needs to go somewhere else. He wasnt even good during our win streak.


Spoelstra's "they're due to miss!" defense


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice find by Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is stinking it up now

nice feed by Cole to UD


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice pass from Cole to UD.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh is getting great looks at the rim and squandering every single one. Why is so inept at the rim lately?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Cole put that pass in a spot where even UD couldn't miss the layup


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ßen said:


> Nice pass from Cole to UD.


Its the only time he should shoot. Even that one had me nervous though.

The thing that really pisses me off is that Tom Haberstroh tried to drop the hint he got from David Thorpe regarding his follow through. UD blew him off: "Why do you care about my shot?" Grow up, dude.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice hustle :joel:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

What a bullshit call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick and1 by Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is legendary


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade beautiful and1


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn, not used to Chalmers missing anymore


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Howard traveled before the and1. Who cares though? Refs have been rough on that end, but they gave us a wrong goaltend on the other.

LeBron needs to get something going. Missing a bunch of easy shots.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

****ing joke. Howard spins then takes a jump step and he gets an and1 instead of a travel. NBA refs are embarrassing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel's gotta put that up with his right. Would've been 2 points.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Howard is getting the calls Shaq wished he got. Is he not dominant enough?

What the **** is JVG going on about? Play injured diatribe?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Manbearpig and1

Low scoring game yet still up double figures


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There's my MANBEARPIG! Was about to put up 'LOST' signs.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:lebron:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Jace said:


> What the **** is JVG going on about? Play injured diatribe?


He needs to stop now. He's gone on for about 5 mins. :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice defense in the second quarter after Wade got back in


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That last shot by Miller reminded me of last year when the crowd would go nuts expecting him to make the shot and he would miss every single one :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Miller usually makes that.

43-31 at the half

Much better D tonight. Only shooting 43% but holding Orlando to 29%.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn I really wanted that 3 to go down. Nice look by Dwyane though, and good to see LeBron relinquish is end-of-quarter possession. Wouldn't have minded seeing LeBron take it to attempt to get going, though. He was nearly invisible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> That last shot by Miller reminded me of last year when the crowd would go nuts expecting him to make the shot and he would miss every single one :laugh:


Yup, those were painful times.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade was just asked about his alley oop from LeBron, and he just started talking about how high LeBron can jump and how he can make the pass look good. 

hmm


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:lebron:
:joel:
:bosh:

What other ones we got?

EDIT: OK, no Bosh.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Jace said:


> :lebron:
> :joel:
> :bosh:
> 
> What other ones we got?


Bosh is bosh1 and bosh2. Check the smilies list. No more Heat ones.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane: 9 fg makes. LeBron + Bosh: 4. Those two need to step it up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

More :bosh1:

And less :bosh2:

Regarding the fgs, in fact, Dwyane 9, rest of Heat 8.

He's smoking, though. He should've taken a pull-up 3 at the end of the 2nd.

Isnt ESPN supposed to talk about the game that's going on during these segments? This Linsanity is out of hand.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Chris Perkins @chrisperk
> 
> Mike Miller hates condensed schedule. Said killer on groin/hip area cuz of hernia surgery. Swells and aches frequently.


Damnit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Isnt ESPN supposed to talk about the game that's going on during these segments? This Linsanity is out of hand.


I was about to come post this. The team with the best record in the league, hosting the team with the 4th best record in the East, and no talk of the game being played? :whoknows:

Oh well, keep focusing on the Knicks


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:nash:

Yes! Thanks for doing this one.

Also great: 

:sheed:
:boozer:
:yao:
:borat:
:shaq:
:sadto:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol at the boozer hair, thank god you did it!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That last play by Wade is why it really annoys me when people act like steals aren't an important part of defense. There was a time (Iverson period) when steals were overrated because guys only played the passing lane but nowadays steals are underrated.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:sheed: ! Dwyane missed!

Thank god for :bosh1:

Is it me or has Joel lost a touch of athleticism, leaping-wise? He doesn't block shots you'd expect him to block anymore.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And did Rio really need to help off of Nelson so deep on Howard? What is he really going to do besides maybe get a strip they'll call a foul?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a pass by Lebron to Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWade is balling on another level right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL Joel's been decent with that hook this year but that shot was shameful.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron for 3333.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

****ing Reddick


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Magic raining triples.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****, just let Dwight go 1 on 1! Enough with leaving Redick.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Legitimate question - in our system, would Ryan Anderson be a better PF than Chris Bosh? Dude is lights out.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's like they don't believe the Magic will shoot, and then they do.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I've hated Redick since Duke, but he's reached a new level of annoyance. It would be cool if we guarded, maybe even just, he and Anderson.



> Brian Windhorst @WindhorstESPN
> 
> LeBron just crashed into two little kids sitting in front row. There are tears.


LOL. Brian couldn't wait to tweet this. LEBRON HURTS KIDS!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade County said:


> Legitimate question - in our system, would Ryan Anderson be a better PF than Chris Bosh? Dude is lights out.


No, Bosh's triple threat ability is very important to this system. This is like when people used to equate him with Haslem last year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Legitimate question - in our system, would Ryan Anderson be a better PF than Chris Bosh? Dude is lights out.


I was thinking this after the last ORL game. Almost posted about it, but thought I'd get laughed at and burned alive. Bosh for Anderson? He rebounds.

Speaking of PFs, UD just took another stupid pull up, off-balanced J. He missed.

Whoa, he just hit a J!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Legitimate question - in our system, would Ryan Anderson be a better PF than Chris Bosh? Dude is lights out.


Yes, but not because of his shooting. Bosh is probably even better than him offensively because I don't think Anderson could put up 19 like Bosh does.

He would be better because he's tougher and a better rebounder. He gets in there and mixes it up on the boards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD made a J! :sheed:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF was that Mario?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How was that a travel on Chalmers? The ball slipped out of his handle? That's not a travel when you lose control of the ball.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm noticing we get burned a LOT when the guy responsible for closing on the three point shooters goes for a steal on the kickout pass instead. If they just focused on covering their man it would cut down the open threes significantly.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Sloppy from Mario.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade out. This is where we struggled in the 1st half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333

Love the hustle and effort!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice hustle


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What a sequence. Was that purity or what?

I'm so sorry...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That seems like it's the first lucky bounce we've had on a 3 all season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier <3333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

UDONIS


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

UD!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Alright UD...I'm into this new thing you're trying out. Ball in the net. Huh.

Good trust by LeBron there. Also good confidence by Battier earlier to rattle in the three right after the bad miss.

Horrible turnover by Rio earlier giving it up to Davis.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

They just played Runnin' Down A Dream aka the 2006 playoffs theme song

:nash:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> LOL. Brian couldn't wait to tweet this. LEBRON HURTS KIDS!


Damn, seems like a waste to have two kids sitting in those courtside seats.

Anyway, all is well. Pretty sure those two kids will walk away from this game with a pair of Lebron's shoes.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Triple double watch for LeBron. End of 3rd quarter, 19 points, 10 boards, 7 assists.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Geez, is Wade going to miss another 4th quarter? He's gonna average career lows at this rate lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, watch the non-Wade lineup go on a run now and Wade sits out yet another 4th :laugh:

Doubt it though the way they've played tonight


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ßen said:


> That seems like it's the first lucky bounce we've had on a 3 all season.


You mean bounce to get the three or bounce on the rim? If the latter, both Cole and James got one on the road trip.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UUUUUUUU


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Udonis yes yes yes


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Battier is owning


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier2Miller

Sweet play


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Are they serious with that T? Wow..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

These refs have been terrible today win or lose.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron 5 minute long screwface there


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Are they trying to make this game competitive by giving Orlando these joke foul calls?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Touch fouls all of a sudden being called.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train

2 assists away from a triple double


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shoot it Shane!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Breen and JVG need to chill out calling the Cole/Miller/Battier/James/UD line-up a 50-win team or whatever with a decent bench. Needs a C, for one.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Need to get some buckets here.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn, if only that 3 Wade just swished counted. That was purdy.



Adam said:


> Are they trying to make this game competitive by giving Orlando these joke foul calls?


My thoughts exactly. Refs are so transparent.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I've never seen a guy smile so much as Dwight just did when down 16 and just missed an easy and1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Definitely getting sloppy on offense. Cant let up with the way they can shoot 3's.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow @ that foul call. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade totally got away with gambling for another steal and leaving Jameer wide open for 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UUUU

He shoot only shoot in the 2nd half of games.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need a bucket


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Offense not working? Give it to Udonis.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lucky break right there


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Such garbage calls


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jameer Nelson starts spasming like he got touched by the Holy Ghost and gets free throws. This is funny stuff.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ closes this game out in fashion


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Labrawn :lebron:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:lebron: !

He caught up to Dwyane scoring-wise. Beastiality.

Good win. So we are now actually ahead of Chicago instead of mere percentage points. I hate standings watching this early, but it feels nice. I'm not sure we were ever at 1 last year, were we?

No Pitt today. Joel managed to keep his fouls down.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD has taken more shots than Bosh?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Jameer Nelson starts spasming like he got touched by the Holy Ghost and gets free throws. This is funny stuff.


Thought they called a travel, because to me it looked like no one was around him.

LOL @ Dwyane trying to get another 3 and 30 points as he sees the cigar subs lining up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Are you not allowed to sub after the official timeout?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

QRich still has that nice post game. Better than Curry's, apparently. I dont see him doing anything for us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Remember when Wade was shooting 43-44% on the season and the #withoutwade talk?

Wade now up to 49.7% shooting on the season. Just insane the tear he is on, in limited minutes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Are you not allowed to sub after the official timeout?


I think he wanted to give the big guns ovations. 1st game back after a long road trip.

OK, Curry sucks. Waive.

Our double-figure streak barely continues.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I THINK WE DID REAL GOOD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 90-78

The steam rolling continues.

Just great D tonight. And Wade and Lebron took over on offense. Hard to pick POTG.

UD was great in the 2nd half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> I THINK WE DID REAL GOOD



:bosh1: GOOD SHIT! :bosh2:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, SportsCenter doesn't know what to talk about in the NBA after Lin, so we have more "LeBron to Cleveland?" discussion. Is it me just getting older, or has ESPN gotten exponentially shittier the past few years?



Wade2Bosh said:


> Remember when Wade was shooting 43-44% on the season and the #withoutwade talk?
> 
> Wade now up to 49.7% shooting on the season. Just insane the tear he is on, in limited minutes.


Kinda like what LeBron did last year.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> So to answer your question, no. They wont cover


:weezy:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Amazing D tonight. Aside from a patch in the 3rd, offense looked good too. The double digit win streak continues.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat win 90-78
> 
> The steam rolling continues.
> 
> ...


Am I getting my hopes up anticipating a "Maybe LeBron and D-Wade can play together" topic on First Take tomorrow?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

^Believe it or not but I haven't watched ESPN programming (any of their own productions aside from sports broadcasts) in over a year. Their experts are morons and I watch the games myself so why do I need a moron to tell me what I see for myself and can statistically analyze through internet sources?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And of course, its Ric Bucher as the insider breaking it down. Damn, I hate him :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good to see we can win in versatile manners. I think it was the Pacers game where we went 14-21 from 3. 3-12 tonight.

Bosh quietly having a nice rebounding stretch. 9 today. :bosh2:

Damn, Dwyane missed twice as many shots as LeBron but still shot comfortably over 50%. I'd give Dwyane the POTG despite LeBron's better floor game and only being 2 points below. Dwyane set the tone in the first half, and kept it going (despite often being assisted by LeBron) in the second half.

Wait a minute, did I think Pittman was Curry? NBA.com boxscore says it was Pitt. Could've sworn it was Curry, and I believe Breen confirmed as much.

Surprised to see we held Howard to 15. Thought he had more, guess it was all those FT misses. Their shooters were gunning away as we took away his looks, so it makes sense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> And of course, its Ric Bucher as the insider breaking it down. Damn, I hate him :laugh:


"I haven't talked to anyone down in Miami, but I hear they're upset with LeBron." Of course no one speaks to you in Miami you goddamn Koopa lizard.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

POTG? Lebron has the stats, but who had the bigger impact?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Wait a minute, did I think Pittman was Curry? NBA.com boxscore says it was Pitt. Could've sworn it was Curry, and I believe Breen confirmed as much.


It was Pittman.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, thought for sure that was Curry, and thought I heard Mike Breen call him Curry also. 

My apologies to Curry if I'm wrong. But are you sure? That turn around J he shot looked Curry-esque, and it looked like the Heaters were giving him every look possible in a way they wouldn't with Dex.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

It was Pitt lol.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> POTG? Lebron has the stats, but who had the bigger impact?


Heart says Wade, head says :lebron:

Going with the heart. Dwyane was everything early on. LeBron was great in the second half, but it felt more like sugar than Wade's contribution.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'll give it to Wade as well. He really got us going in the first half, then was steady in the second. Both were great though.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Definitely Wade POTG. We were up big when he had I believe 12 points in the first. Then we lost the lead when he went to the bench and then he came in and we went up big again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ßen said:


> It was Pitt lol.


Shame on me. Pitt's allowed to look that terrible offensively. He was getting good looks just not finishing. I guess that's why I thought it was Curry.

One of the few games this year I get to watch in HD on my 32-incher instead of a crappy stream on my computer and I can't recognize players. 
:sadto:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Forgot to mention I noticed something during their end-of-game embrace/chat I never noticed when Q was here. Dwyane is taller. If he cares, he should petition to have his listing raised an inch. 6-3.75 barefoot means 6-5, not 6-4. Whatever, it makes his blocks on C's seem all the more impressive.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Missed the damn game, had to settle for highlights. At least we're rolllllllllllin. Keep it goin.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> "I haven't talked to anyone down in Miami, but I hear they're upset with LeBron." Of course no one speaks to you in Miami you goddamn *Koopa lizard*.


Holy shit he does look like him :lol:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jace said:


> Shame on me. Pitt's allowed to look that terrible offensively. He was getting good looks just not finishing. I guess that's why I thought it was Curry.
> 
> One of the few games this year I get to watch in HD on my 32-incher instead of a crappy stream on my computer and I can't recognize players.
> :sadto:


I thought it was Curry too until he turned around and the jersey said #45, so you're not alone


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Pittman can actually very easily carve out a Kwame Brown career for himself and be a 10+ year vet, and nobody taken after him in the draft is any good. The only way it ends up being a bad pick is if Hassan Whiteside (taken immediately after and the player Jace wanted) becomes good.

He's basically in our rotation already as a 6 foul big. He lost the weight he needed to lose to be able to at least be a space eating, 6 foul guy. He sucks but at least he is functional. Don't have any hope right now of him being more than a Kwame Brown.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Nice win, and just what I expected.

Orlando is a garbage team that only knows how to shoot 3's.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Our defense right now is NASTY - just swarming all over the place. That's what is going to win us a ring, defense should be our constant, every single night. The offense is getting more and more improved, but I think our D wins it all for us if it's at this level.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yep - and Lebron and Wade are doing this kinda damage in basically 3 quarters. Ridiculous.

Hopefully this is now our 'standard' performance. None of those eggs we lay against Milwaukee and our last game against Orlando. Im not saying dont lose, thats not realistic, but these past 5 games or so show how dominant we can be when things are clicking.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Regarding Pitt, he shows some pretty decent post moves. Not sure who I'd compare his potential to, but with the way C's play these days, I'd say he has above average natural ability in that regard. Whether that develops into Bynum or Darko remains to be seen. He has lots of potential in my opinion, between that, his size, physicality, and aggressiveness. 

And yeah, aside from giving up easy 3s and losing guys occasionally due to over-rotation/confusion, our D is the tits. When we really want to, we put the fire out, which gives me confidence for the Playoffs. Our D clearly hit its peak in the playoffs last year, so let's hope once again we haven't seen the best.



Wade County said:


> Holy shit he does look like him :lol:


Haha...glad I'm not crazy on that one. Came to me as I was typing. He's just as slimy too.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I sent Q a complimentary tweet, also indicating missing his game down here and the 1-3-5 connection. OMG he responded!

:dirk:



> Quentin Richardson @QRich
> 
> those my bros #135......"I ain't even gotta say it, they know". @dwrightway1 & @dwyanewade. #fact


:joel:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just occurred to me we've now seen LeBron effectively guard the most athletic PG and C in the league. Like, what the **** is up with this guy? That's not even close to natural.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Miami looks like the best team in the NBA by a landslide right now, we hit our stride keep it going.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I dont know about "landslide." 

Chicago still looks very good. Let's not forget they're playing well without Rose and Hamilton right now.

OKC has the next best duo beyond LeWade, with Westrant combining for 91 points Sunday night. Not to mention, Ibaka is a much better version of Joel Anthony, at least in terms of blocks and rebounding. Perhaps his block totals could be due to his teams shortcomings defending the perimeter, but a clean-up artist like him is a major plus for a contender. As great as Harden is, I'd probably rather have Bosh as a third option, especially with the first two both being perimeter players. Still though, that trio can cause fits, and add to that shooters like Cook and Sefalosha (is he out for the season?) and they're pretty formidable.


----------

